# Forgeworld Legion Glaive Experiemental Rules



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think this is that super heavy for the legions everyone saw, the one that looks like the fell glaive but with a different weapon. The main weapon appears pretty cool.

Forge World Glaive experimental rules


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Damn, no wonder volkite weaponry is gone in the 41st millenium. With the mechanicum of olds limited ability with the stuff, this stuff must be coveted as a true gift from the machine god, especially if they have any of the Glaive turrets.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Do they make inch-wide "yard"sticks that are 4 feet long? Because I envision awkwardness when trying to use the otherwise-awesome Volkite carronade. The kind of awkwardness that knocks over tables and crushes terrain.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks bit like a jaws of the world wolf almost, but at 48" range nasty.

Actually this is basically banblane chassis isn't it? where does those quad lascannons come from? All im thinking its those pintols on the sides with basically quad gun style lascannons.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh fuck yes. Deflagrate? That shit is cranked up to 11. Quite possibly as awesome as a Thunderfire Cannon mounted on an Land Raider. Not too sure about the range though, I'd have appreciate a 60" one. 

Essentially, just remove about ~10-15 models a turn. Laser Destroyers AND armoured ceramite, however, fuck yes. Like the Fellblade, not worth the points, but hell yes, that main cannon is awesome. Are GW sure there are none of these loitering in the Ultramarines armoury?


----------

